# ICD9 help - Can someone tell me what ICD9



## mamacase1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 to use for vaginal dryness in a 65 yr old female?


----------



## antburns2 (Jul 26, 2011)

*antburns2*

Without context I don't believe your question can be answered properly: psychogenic? Hormonal?


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 27, 2011)

hormonal?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,
Vaginal dryness, also known as atrophic vaginitis, is a common condition in women. Although it is most common in women who are postmenopausal, vaginal dryness can occur in women of any age.
Vaginal dryness-627.3
Hope it helps...

Nalini CPC


----------

